
Show HN: Puppetron – Puppeteer (Headless Chrome)-based Rendering Solution - cheeaun
https://github.com/cheeaun/puppetron
======
cheeaun
Hi everyone, OP here.

This is mainly inspired by Google's Render-tron [https://render-
tron.appspot.com/](https://render-tron.appspot.com/) but I added a PDF option
and few more fancy features. This uses Puppeteer, also by Google
[https://github.com/GoogleChrome/puppeteer](https://github.com/GoogleChrome/puppeteer)

Here are two demo videos:

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4sRp3qe_1Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4sRp3qe_1Y)
\- Screenshot, (Pre)render & PDF options

\- [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYCrJu-
Wy2E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYCrJu-Wy2E) \- `clipSelector` for
element screenshot

Cheers

